
Spain security firm probed 'for spying on Assange for CIA' - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/spain-security-firm-probed-spying-assange-cia-152919133.html
======
onetimemanytime
>> _According to El Pais, Undercover Global installed microphones in the
embassy’s fire extinguishers as well as in the women 's toilets where
Assange's lawyers used to meet for fear of being spied on._

I guess if USA is after you, you have no chance. They'll spare nothing

~~~
Craighead
Legitimately*

You dropped a word there.

